# Creating correct file name format for synced imports



## IvanW (Mar 25, 2017)

When syncing Lightroom mobile photos from iPhone into Lightroom they appear in a separate folder, in my case iPhone-IRW, Imported Photos.  I'm happy with this for now, as it keeps then easy to spot. (I am aware of the option to re-direct them straight in to my usual dated folder structure)

The issue I want to tackle is the file name. Because these imported photos arrive via syncing, they "bypasss" the normal Import function of Lightroom, and so don't get renamed in my standard filename format YYYYMMDD-HMS (thanks to VB).  So my question is how to create a workflow for these synced photos that renames them automatically to my standard format?

Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 25, 2017)

Not automatically, but very simple nevertheless. Select them all, then choose 'Library - Rename Photos'. You can choose the same preset.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah, that bugs me too. I haven't seen a feature request on that, so put one in at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 27, 2017)

IvanW said:


> The issue I want to tackle is the file name. Because these imported photos arrive via syncing, they "bypasss" the normal Import function of Lightroom, and so don't get renamed in my standard filename format YYYYMMDD-HMS (thanks to VB).  So my question is how to create a workflow for these synced photos that renames them automatically to my standard format?
> 
> Thanks all for your suggestions.



Not a suggestion but a question.  By "VB" do you mean Visual Basic?  If so, do you mean that you have a routine written in Visual Basic that is effectively a plug-in for Lightroom, that renames files for you?  Could this routine be used to rename existing files in Lightroom?

Phil Burton


----------



## IvanW (Mar 27, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yeah, that bugs me too. I haven't seen a feature request on that, so put one in at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


Thanks.  I'm glad I'm not missing an obvious solution. I shall submit a feature request...


----------



## IvanW (Mar 27, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Not a suggestion but a question.  By "VB" do you mean Visual Basic?  If so, do you mean that you have a routine written in Visual Basic that is effectively a plug-in for Lightroom, that renames files for you?  Could this routine be used to rename existing files in Lightroom?
> 
> Phil Burton


I apologise for lack of clarity. By VB I meant VictoriaB! I simply was acknowledging
her useful suggestion for standardising filenames - I'm a relative beginner to all this.


----------

